# AI training??



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

I am wanting to learn how to AI cattle. I live in southern IN and didn't know if there were any AI training classes close? Or what is necessary to learn how to do it properly? Any help would be great!


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Call your areas university agricultural dept. and inquire. My local university charges $150 for the hands-on five day course. It's usually taught over the holidays so students/non students can sign up and attend....My advice, Topside


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Hmmm...I will have to try and figure out if there is even a university close that teaches ag! LOL!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

DW asked the local AI guy if he'd train her. He told her he would when he got to the point he wanted to retire.... not ready as yet I guess.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Also, contact semen sales companies like Select Sires. I believe they offer courses as well.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

I will have to look and see. Thing is....we have no local AI guy unless you could about 25 to 30 miles away as local. LOL! To me...that is a long drive. The one in the area is pretty well retired....or too large to work with it anymore...however you want to look at it. LOL!


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

I attended a Select Sires school held at a sale barn where there was opportunity for hands on (in) experience. It's not difficult to learn, the basics and mechanics are fairly simple, it just takes practice to become proficient. Or, as an alternative, most vets can do A. I. if you are on good terms with one perhaps he would teach you.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

What's the money like?


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

whodunit said:


> What's the money like?


If that question is for me it was about 10 years ago and I think it was $175.00 then. The main expense was for the cost of the cows we practiced on. They were bought at the barn and then resold after the class was over at loss.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

My DH was trained in by the AI company we used the most. I had a friend who just read everything he could online and trained himself.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I agree with Seddon, a semen company can help with scheduled classes and info. The one held annually @ Tennessee Tech is taught by semen company reps. and the site is the university because the college has the cattle...All players win, company, cows, college, instructors and of course attendees....


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Drift warning...if someone is looking for a Nitrogen Tank, I have a Union Carbide XR 16, very good condition, with three canisters. Each canister will hold up to ten canes, I believe 5-10 straws per cane.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

How much is your tank?


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

[QUOTE...All players win, company, cows, college, instructors and of course attendees....[/QUOTE]

I'm not sure the cows used in the training would agree with that.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Allen, this thread reminded me that I still have my A.I. training manual, so I dug around and found it. The manual is a notebook with good pics and clear instructions, in loose leaf form so it would be easy to copy. 

If you can't find a training school and think you would like to try to learn the procedure on your own would you like to have copies of the relevant sections of the manual? If so let me know and I will send them to you.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

That would be great! I think I could learn how to do it if I just had some of the relevant information and the necessary tools. And had calm cows.....very calm cows. LOL! 

So....am I correct in thinking....if I want to bring them in and try to have all the cows synched...give them a shot of Lutelyse, wait for them to come into heat which should only be within 1 to 14days (???) and look for signs of heat (bawling, being ridden by the other cows, signs of blood) and then do the insemination???? Is that right?? Am I even close? LOL!


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

I think you might want to do a little (a lot) research about this. Google Cattle AI and other associated topics and read. Here's just one:

http://www.ces.purdue.edu/extmedia/AS/AS_575_W.pdf


----------



## MARYDVM (Jun 7, 2004)

If you are calling in a professional AI tech, then go with the lutalyse schedule they recommend. To synchronize a group it's often 2 shots 11 days apart with breeding planned 72 hours after the last injection.

If you're planning on breeding all your cows yourself for the first time in one day - don't.

Learning how to pass the pipette through the three cervical rings, and reliably depositing the semen in the uterine body within a reasonable period of time, is not a skill you acquire instantly. It's quite common for novices to take a number of attempts getting their first cows settled (and waste a lot of semen). Even when you've got the technique down, getting the timing wrong will also give poor results. If a calf crop is essential, you need a backup plan (AI tech or bull) to make sure all the cows settle while you're learning the process.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Back when, the folks we bought the semen from came out and trained me. 21st Century Genetics it was then. I think it's a different name now though. I am unaware of the price for the training but it was very thorough, took 3 days. I practiced on cows that had not bred back and were headed to the sales barn anyway.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

allenslabs said:


> Hmmm...I will have to try and figure out if there is even a university close that teaches ag! LOL!


I sure hope this comment was made in jest!

Purdue University is the Land Grant University in Indiana and has been teaching "AG" for over 140 years.

I suggest you try to contact Dr. Ron Lemanager, he is the State Beef Extension Specialist. Unfortunately, Purdue has not yet replaced Dr. Wayne Singleton with another applided breeding expert.

Dr. Ron Lemanager
(765) 494-4817 
[email protected]


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh of course there is Purdue but that is quite a distance from me. I am in the way southern part of the state. I will contact them and see what happens. I will try contacting some of the semen companies to see if they are offering anything too.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I went through the Select Sires course, too, and would highly recommend it. Very good training IMO!

The class cost $500 but participants received $500 in certificates to be redeemed for semen.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

allenslabs - $200 for the tank.


----------

